# old fur buyers



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

muskrat said:


> Pat Haney was he from the Clarkston/Ortonville area? Was about 20 years ago I sold to a guy named Pat Haney seemed liked a really nice guy.
> Thanks
> Matt


He lives right on the border of Oxford and Ortonville. Real nice guy and still is buying fur.


----------



## muskrat (Oct 21, 2005)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> He lives right on the border of Oxford and Ortonville. Real nice guy and still is buying fur.


thanks
matt


----------



## Ranch84 (Aug 5, 2009)

Don Lee Chippewa fur of Midland Mi.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Dave Lyons said:


> First furs I ever sold were to a guy off West St. in Muskegon can't remember his name..


Abe Salcina???

Another one from the Ravenna Sale was Chuck Schrader.

Still trying to remember one of the original buyers at Ravenna. Can still see the old guy but can not come up with the name. Had two sons working with him.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I rember a lot of the same ones as Multibeard. Paul Smeenge used to pick up fur from my basement room and leave cash when I wasn't home, He was a great buyer. Brophy brothers from Breedsville. Hendricks from Stevensville. Don Kuhlman from Grand Haven. DeWitt from GR area. Linda Schrader always made the Ravenna sale special. Klies in Holland.


----------



## rayed (Mar 10, 2003)

Chuck Elliot from Dexter, he passed away a few years ago. He was an awesome guy and fair buyer. We got to be great friends and did a lot of trapping together. Sure do miss you Chuck.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Yoder in tecumseh I think he worked with my dad at the "Products"' still sell some to willie, and sold some to a guy named woody rikards [sp] when he was south of west branch on 30


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Yep, I remember Leon Butch and Sam Verellen too. I sold fur to Roger Ruginis way back when he worked for Crandall Fur. I remember Paul Johnson of Mesick and Mel Swinson of Midland. I sold a LOT of fur top Woody Ricker(between Gladwin and West Branch)


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I sold to and skinned rats for Bud Stewart "Rat Man" many winters ago, he made lots of fishing lures also, still have a couple of his favorites. Dan,ps it was .25 each with no holes


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

backroadstravler said:


> I rember a lot of the same ones as Multibeard. Paul Smeenge used to pick up fur from my basement room and leave cash when I wasn't home, He was a great buyer. Brophy brothers from Breedsville. Hendricks from Stevensville. Don Kuhlman from Grand Haven. DeWitt from GR area. Linda Schrader always made the Ravenna sale special. Klies in Holland.


Yup old Roland Hendricks is one of the names that has been on the tip of my tongue. He ran a great operation at the Ravenna sale. The boys worked the tables deciding what lots they were going to buy. I saw many checks all filled out with the trappers name on them just waiting to have the $$$ put on them before the gavel had even fallen on the fur. I do not remember seeing a check torn up as they were going to buy the lot regardless.

Chuck Schrader always drove my son nuts when we were bagging fur.


----------

